

U.S. Students Above Average in Problem Solving Test Led by Asia - Varcht
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2014-04-01/u-dot-s-dot-students-above-average-in-problem-solving-test-led-by-asia

======
jdimov
Hah, shows how good that test was.

High school education in the US is a sad joke. Light years behind Asia and
Eastern Europe. The levels can't even be compared, that's how far apart they
are. Apples and oranges.

